# UFO-ST mit Getriebe!?



## Meister-Dieter (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo,ab wann soll es das ufo-st mit Getriebe im Handel geben?
Für welchen Preis wird man es erstehen können?
Danke schon mal.....


----------



## Falco Mille (5. Mai 2008)

Ein Modell Ufo ST mit Getriebe oder ähnliches ist überhaupt nicht geplant. Wo kommt diese Ente denn schon wieder her? Auf dem Dirt Masters Festival werden wir das ION GB2 als neuen Getriebedownhiller präsentieren.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (5. Mai 2008)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Wo kommt diese Ente denn schon wieder her?
> 
> Grüße, Falco



Tja, sieht wie ein UFO mit Getriebe aus


----------



## xMARTINx (5. Mai 2008)

auf das getriebeion freue ich mich schon!!!


----------



## san_andreas (6. Mai 2008)

Und was ist das ?


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Mai 2008)

^^ eine "getriebeente" ^^


----------



## xMARTINx (7. Mai 2008)

@falco
bekommen wir schon nen kleinen vorgeschmack vom getriebe-ion in form eines fotos?bitte


----------



## san_andreas (7. Mai 2008)

Ist das Kalle mit einer Ente, die der Asiate neben ihm, ohne sein Wissen (und Falcos) hergestellt hat ?  
Wie gesagt, ich finde die Box paßt perfekt mit einem "einfachen" Eingelenker wie dem Ufo zusammen. Warum es ein mehrfach abgestützter Eingelenker im Ion-Stil sein muß, erschließt sich mir nicht. Styletechnisch ist ein GBoxx Ion wahrscheinlich schon schöner, mehr aber auch nicht.
Ich hätte es schön gefunden, wenn sich zu meiner Sau mal eine Ente gesellt hätte.


----------



## Falco Mille (7. Mai 2008)

Das ist ein Rahmen, der um eine UT G-Boxx 2 herum gebaut wurde, damit man das Getriebe fahren kann. Nur ein Prototyp, wie es schon viele gab. Es ist kein neues Nicolai Modell und natürlich kein Ufo. Außer dass dieser Rahmen ein Eingelenker ist, tue ich mich schwer damit, weitere Parallelen zum Ufo zu entdecken, und das Recht Nicolai Modellen Namen zu geben, behält sich Kalle höchstpersönlich vor.


Grüße, Falco

@martin: Das Ion G-Boxx 2 hat in zwei Wochen in Winterberg Weltpremiere.


----------



## xMARTINx (7. Mai 2008)

ach schade,dann muss ich mich noch gedulden...


----------



## san_andreas (8. Mai 2008)

"....und das Recht Nicolai Modellen Namen zu geben, behält sich Kalle höchstpersönlich vor."
Sorry, dass hier ein paar treue Fans Eurer Marke sich erlaubt haben, dem Teil einen ziemlich logischen Namen zu geben. In Zukunft wird natürlich erst der große Zampano gefragt.
Selbstverständlich hat die Ente natürlich keinerlei Ähnlichkeit zum Ufo !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco Mille (8. Mai 2008)

Sorry, dass ich mir erlaube, derart dichterischer Freiheit spätestens dann Einhalt zu gebieten, wenn Meister Dieter ernstens fragt, wann und für wie viel man ein Ufo St G-Boxx 2 kaufen kann.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## san_andreas (9. Mai 2008)

Is ja auch egal. Jedenfalls wäre es eine schöne Variante gewesen. Und wahrscheinlich auch günstiger als das kommende Ion.


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Mai 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> "....und das Recht Nicolai Modellen Namen zu geben, behält sich Kalle höchstpersönlich vor."
> Sorry, dass hier ein paar treue Fans Eurer Marke sich erlaubt haben, dem Teil einen ziemlich logischen Namen zu geben. In Zukunft wird natürlich erst der große Zampano gefragt.
> Selbstverständlich hat die Ente natürlich keinerlei Ähnlichkeit zum Ufo !





aber auch sowas von  "keinerlei Ähnlichkeit"


----------



## guru39 (9. Mai 2008)

jungs, lasst es doch einfach gut sein, es ist kein Getriebe UFO!


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Mai 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> jungs, lasst es doch einfach gut sein, es ist kein Getriebe UFO!



geeenaaauuu !


----------



## geq (9. Mai 2008)

Aber wer sich mal draufsetzen will ist gern eingeladen, denn wir (Nicolai) bringen das Rad am 24./25. Mai mit zum Dirtmasters!
Bis denne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. Mai 2008)

dann bringt bitte auch eine Feder mit die einen echten Kerl trägt


----------



## guru39 (9. Mai 2008)

darf ischs fahrn,  

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (16. Mai 2008)

Sorry,daß ich vermutet habe,daß es ein ufo-st mit Getriebe hätte sein können!


----------



## san_andreas (17. Mai 2008)

Es gibt ja noch Alternativen. Die z.B. :











Die macht auch der Jürgen, oder ?


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Mai 2008)

^^ das ist doch auch ein NICOLAI^^


----------



## JOHN-DOE (19. Mai 2008)

an den Schweißnähten erkannt


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Mai 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> an den Schweißnähten erkannt



ja auch.
u. an der pulverbeschichtung
 an den VA schrauben
an den kabelsockeln.
an der verstellbarkeit am hinterrad.
u. an der kettenstrebe. 
 

u. das der Herr Reuber ein guter Freund vom Kalle ist...


----------



## entlebucher (19. Mai 2008)

wow, das boxxhorn ist ja schick!!! Sehr nobel...

Also stammen die Reuber nun von Alutech oder von Nicolai?


----------



## san_andreas (19. Mai 2008)

@KHUJAND: Tach auch !
Die Teile, die Du nennst, werden bei allen Getriebebikes im Haus Nicolai hergestellt, also kein Beweis. Die sind beim Pudel auch vom Kallle.
Der Hauptrahmen schaut eher nach Alutech aus, vorallem die Schweißnähte.
Gepulvert wird auch beim gleichen Pulverer.

Ach egal, Hauptsache eine deutsche Koproduktion.


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Mai 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @KHUJAND: Tach auch !
> Die Teile, die Du nennst, werden bei allen Getriebebikes im Haus Nicolai hergestellt, also kein Beweis. Die sind beim Pudel auch vom Kallle.
> Der Hauptrahmen schaut eher nach Alutech aus, vorallem die Schweißnähte.
> Gepulvert wird auch beim gleichen Pulverer.
> ...




 so könnt es auch sein.
 da das vordere gusset an ein alutech erinnert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilhelm (19. Mai 2008)

Etwas Ähnlichkeit besteht auch zu diesem Bike von Have Faith: (http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=198805):







































Ebenso wie das REUBER "BoxxHorn G7" und das NICOLAI "Ion GB2" - alles potentielle Kandidaten für ein SplitPivot-Ausfallende (http://www.split-pivot.com), nur hat es bislang niemand bei einem Getrieberad realisiert.


----------



## san_andreas (19. Mai 2008)

Wie soll der Split-Pivot die Kettenlängung kompensieren ? Da müsste man ihn ja nach hinten verschieblich konstruieren.


----------



## Wilhelm (19. Mai 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wie soll der Split-Pivot die Kettenlängung kompensieren ? Da müsste man ihn ja nach hinten verschieblich konstruieren.



Z.B., oder auch http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=107737&page=8:



Wilhelm schrieb:


> Bei Verwendung eines weitgehend dehnungsresistenten, carbonfaserarmierten, fein verrippten Zahnriemens (z.B. Fa. GATES) wäre der notwendige Verstellbereich kleiner als bei einer herkömmlichen Gliederkette, d.h. nur wenige Millimeter. Es stellt sich die Frage, ob diese minimale, erforderliche Änderung der effektiven Länge der Kettenstrebe die Hebelage (Position der Drucksteben, Anlenkwinkel Dämpfer ...) tatsächlich _signifikant_ beeinflussen würde. Ggf. bräuchte man zusätzlich zu einer längenverstellbaren Kettenstreben auch eine ebenso längenverstellbare Druckstrebe.
> Möglichkeiten, eine Längenverstellbatkeit von Ketten- und Druckstrebe zu realisieren, gibt es sicherlich viele, z.B. ähnlich wie bei einer Spurstange, mit einem Exzenter am Lagersitz (wie z.B. Exzentriker von Tr!ckstuff http://www.trickstuff.de/index.php?p=d110de1) etc.


----------



## oigen (20. Mai 2008)

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, was da noch alles für Bikes kommen mit GB II. 
Egal, wer die nun auch immer herstellen mag.


----------



## san_andreas (20. Mai 2008)

@Wilhelm: Hast Recht. Erst denken, dann schreiben...
@oigen: Je mehr Hersteller, desto besser ! Dann geht die Evolution schneller.


----------

